# India to Hongkong



## gpnt (Mar 4, 2012)

HI,

Iam relocating from Gurgaon to Hongkong with my family in April - May' 12 timeframe.

About my family, we are three members, me , wife and my daughter who is 13 yrs old and will attend the 9th grade in the coming year. I had the following queries :

Schooling :

I have checked the ESF website and will apply for a school through their website. Additionally, I will also apply to private international english schools. I understand that the school fee structure is approx as follows :

ESF schools : Monthly 10,000 HKD, Private International schools : Monthly approx. 15,000 to 17,000 HKD

What would be the approximate transportation costs for schools ?

Iam told getting into ESF will be very difficult. Would you suggest any private international school with french as second language ?

Housing :

I know this depends on the area which in turn depends on the school my daughter gets into. Iam assuming the following costs as approximate costs :

Rental Monthly : 28,000 HKD (fully furnished) ??? Will this amount get me a 2 BHK/ 3 BHK apartment ? If 28,000 is my budget which areas should I focus on ?

Do we have to give deposits for house rental ? How much would this be in terms of number of months of rent ?

What are the brokerage charges in terms of % or number of months of rent ?

Medical Insurance:

If I have to take a comprehensive medical insurance for me and my family (wife & daughter) what would be the approx. costs per year ? Can you suggest any specific policy or company whose services are reliable ?

Monthly Incidentals :

While this depends on lifestyle, I just wanted an approx estimate of the costs for the following :

Monthly - Groceries, Vegetables, Electricity, Water, Society Maintenance Charges, Monthly transport (smart card for MTR, Bus and other transports through the month for me and my family), Cable television etc

Iam estimating approx 15,000 to 20,000 HKD per month for all of this. Am I right in my estimate ? If not pls suggest what I should estimate as a monthly cost for the above expenses ?

Any information in this regard will be very useful for me.

regds

gpnt


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

gpnt said:


> HI,
> 
> Iam relocating from Gurgaon to Hongkong with my family in April - May' 12 timeframe.
> 
> ...



Hi gpnt,
Have you find a job by yourself or you are going from your indian firm to HK ?
Which sector you are working in and what is your monthly sal in HKD ?
This would help in your queries.


----------

